
'MySpace will fail..' - gibsonf1
http://www.news24.com/News24/Technology/News/0,,2-13-1443_2102112,00.html
======
nostrademons
Yeah, it'll be replaced by FaceBook...

And then FaceBook will be replaced by something that probably hasn't been
invented yet. I wonder when folks will learn that "lock in" in the social
networking sphere is vastly overstated...

------
gyro_robo
> "There's way too much advertising and they're not really respecting their
> own community."

> Wikipedia is another matter, he says. "We're not similar at all - you get
> involved in a community."

I don't recall ever being accused of being a sockpuppet on MySpace, and my
_actual_ friends are on there. That's way, way more of a community than a
bunch of blowhard editors and page defacers. Plus no-one deletes my stuff
except me.

